# [Red] Red sencilla (abierto)

## will198

Hola a todos,

Necesitaría que me orientasen para montar una red sencilla en casa... me explico

Tengo un Pc fijo y un portatil (ambos con gentoo)... ambos salen a internet por un router de adsl.

Quería poder ver y copiar ficheros desde el fijo al portátil. Algo sencillo sin tener que activar muchos servicios e instalar un monton de cosas...

Para mi lo perfecto sería desde la consola del portatil montar el directorio / del fijo en algun /mnt/Fijo y entrar desde la consola.

Se que existe el samba, que hace muchos años use para enchufarme a la red de win98 que teníamos en casa de mis padres... unos años después estuve usando un programa de consola (no recuero el nombre) creo que era parecido al ssh (pero no me suena el nombre así, me suena mas bien con una n... no se, mi memoria de pez  :Smile: )

no se si han pillado la idea...

Si me pudiesen orientar, para saber que instalar y leerme el manual...

Quiero que sea sencillo y no chupe muchos recursos (sobre todo en el portátil)

Un saludo y muchas gracias

----------

## pelelademadera

mira, desde la pc que vas a compartir los ficheros, tenes que crear un fichero de texto /etc/exports y agregar:

lugar a exportar    ip/mascara(opciones)

ejemplo

/mnt/datos 192.168.0.0/255.255.0.0(async,ro,subtree_check)

leete el man exports para leer las opciones. pero asi como esta eso exporta con subdirectorios (subtree_check) y solo lectura (ro) rw seria lectura/escritura

en la portatil tendrias que montar de la siguiente manera

mount -t nfs ip/mascara:/mnt/datos /mnt/lugardondemontas

podes crear un hosts en /etc y en vez de poner el ip. poner el hostname

precisas nfs-utils en ambos equipos y el servicio iniciado en el server

saludos

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> unos años después estuve usando un programa de consola (no recuero el nombre) creo que era parecido al ssh (pero no me suena el nombre así, me suena mas bien con una n... no se, mi memoria de pez )
> 
> 

 emerge openssh en los dos ordenadores deberia crearte un demonio etc/init.d/sshd de tal forma que el host que vaya a hacer de servidor deberia tener iniciado sshd el ejecutar ssh http://ip_del_server desde el cliente te conectas y con scp mueves los archivos que quieras sin necesidad de montar nada.

----------

## will198

Hola a todos...

La verdad es que con la respuesta de pele me fue bien... tuve que modificar alguna cosilla (forzar al servidor a que usase la nfs version 2 ya que el kernel del portatil no tenía compilado la versión 3) pero funcionó...

Lo único que me he animado un poco con el asunto... si quiero conectarme desde el portatil al fijo, y por ejemplo ejecutarle un emerge -vauND world o modificar cosas... que uso

¿ssh?

Un saludo

----------

## edgar_uriel84

 *will198 wrote:*   

> Hola a todos...
> 
> La verdad es que con la respuesta de pele me fue bien... tuve que modificar alguna cosilla (forzar al servidor a que usase la nfs version 2 ya que el kernel del portatil no tenía compilado la versión 3) pero funcionó...
> 
> Lo único que me he animado un poco con el asunto... si quiero conectarme desde el portatil al fijo, y por ejemplo ejecutarle un emerge -vauND world o modificar cosas... que uso
> ...

 

Usa SSH, si usas Midnight Commander o Emacs puedes conectarte y tener la lista de archivos (como en ls) sin tener que montar nada manualmente y tienes la ventaja de la sesión remota. Aunque claro que ya con la sesión remota lo demás esta de sobra y sería por puro gusto.

----------

## will198

Gracias por las respuestas...

¿Es muy complicado configurar el ssh?

sólo necesito logearme en el Pc fijo desde el portatil... con la consola...

¿hay algún how to sencillo? o es necesario configurar muchos ficheros

un saludo a todos

----------

## Stolz

 *will198 wrote:*   

> Gracias por las respuestas...
> 
> ¿Es muy complicado configurar el ssh?
> 
> sólo necesito logearme en el Pc fijo desde el portatil... con la consola...
> ...

 

No es nada complicado. La configuración se encuentra en el fichero /etc/ssh/sshd_config y por defecto ya es apropiada, no hace falta que toques nada. Si a caso la única línea que añadiría es "AllowGroups wheel" para permitir el acceso solo a los usuarios que estén en el grupo wheel.

Saludozzzzz

----------

## will198

Muchas gracias por las respuestas,

He estado mirando un poco y parece que como me han comentado no hay que hacer mucho la verdad... inicirar el servicios en el Pc anfitrion y configurar el fichero /etc/ssh_config (o algo así) y ya estaría...

A ver si este fin de semana tengo un hueco y lo pruebo...

En alguna página informaban de que había que tener cuidado con la seguridad ya que estábamos abriendo una puerta a nuestro pc...

¿Alguna sugerencia al respecto?

un saludo

----------

## will198

Ok,

Muchas gracias por vuestros comentarios. Dos preguntas:

1.- ¿se puede decir en el config que sólo se permita hacer login desde una dirección ip...como?

2.- ¿si mando hacer una instrucción larga como un emerge o algo así y cierro el Pc cliente... el servidor sigue trabajando?

un saludo

----------

## opotonil

1.- TCP wrappers (/etc/hosts.allow y /etc/hosts.deny) o iptables

```

iptables -A INPUT -s ! 192.168.100.100 -p tcp --dport ssh -j DROP

```

2.- screen (http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Screen)

Salu2.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *will198 wrote:*   

> Ok,
> 
> Muchas gracias por vuestros comentarios. Dos preguntas:
> 
> 1.- ¿se puede decir en el config que sólo se permita hacer login desde una dirección ip...como?
> ...

 

Que yo sepa, únicamente se puede permitir o denegar una conexión por número de IP a un servidor SSH usando iptables.

Una regla similar a esta (pero adaptada a tus necesidades) es todo lo que necesitas:

```
iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --dport ssh -s ! <aqui el número de ip permitido> -j DROP
```

De todas formas, hay soluciones mucho mas elegantes. Dale un vistazo a fail2ban por ejemplo. Cambia el puerto en donde el servidor ssh escucha a uno no privilegiado (arriba del 1024) y no permitas login como root. Solo con eso ya le has hecho muchísimo mas dificil la entrada a un potencial bot atacante.

Respecto a lo otro. Cualquier comando que ejecutas por una sesión remota se cancela al cerrarse la sesión. La sesión a su vez, se cierra al cerrar el terminal. Para evitar esto lo mas práctico es usar app-misc/screen. Te permite retomar una sesión existente de consola tanto local como remotamente.

Salud!

EDITO: Optonil, me has ganado de mano!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## chumi

Creo que no es necesario tirar de iptables, basta con agregar en /etc/sshd_config las entradas:

```
#permitir acceso al usuario 'user' desde la red 192.168.1.0/24:

AllowUsers user@10.50.8.*

#permitir acceso a cualquier usuario desde el equipo 192.168.1.52:

AllowUsers *@10.50.8.52
```

También pueden utilizarse nombres de dominio en lugar de las ip's....

Saludos!!

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Buenísimo, me lo agendo. No conocía esto.

Salud!

----------

